# Pigeon Head shot and paintball



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

It didn't freeze here last night but it got down into the thirty's and the paint balls were hard and cold. SRS 1 pigeon 0


----------



## robinflavin (Feb 7, 2013)

Nice shootin! Did the paintball splatter ?


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Nice shot. What bands are those


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

robinflavin said:


> Nice shootin! Did the paintball splatter ?


the paint ball just broke in half that's why I figured it was cold.



breagle23 said:


> Nice shot. What bands are those


They are the 1745 tubes. The paint ball weighs 42 grain's and flying at 210 fps that is 4.11 foot pounds of energy so you can see with a direct head shot how I can put down a pigeon.


----------



## jsbelljr83 (Dec 29, 2012)

Nice shooting.


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

Good clean kill.

Nice and humane, best way to kill if possible.


----------



## TJ8 (Feb 10, 2013)

Did you kill this with just frozen paintballs?


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Great shooting!


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

Grate shooting pal


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

nice shot and with an interesting ammo


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Mighty fine shooting there, good sir ( & with a mighty sexy slingshot to boot).


----------



## Beau Fasho (Feb 19, 2013)

wow, great shot!


----------



## AJhunt (Jun 3, 2012)

nice shot dude


----------



## VillageSniper (Jan 22, 2013)

I have watched your videos on youtube and you are an excellent shot. I really like the vid shot out in Titus Canyon, beautiful country. My grandpa always enjoyed pigeon pie, have you tried it?

VS


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Great shot, great slingshot and a great guy! Congrats!


----------

